# Anyone else in the Málaga region having internet connection problems?



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all and happy Sunday to you,

I'm in the Málaga region (Fuengirola to be precise) and I have had the most appalling internet connection for the past month or so.

One minute it's on and then it's off and so it continues throughout the day - more off than on though.

I have my line with Telefonica, but my ISP is Jazztel, who although helpful, don't appear to have done anything to solve the problem.

I understand that there was a fire at the main Telefonica depot in Málaga in May and that this has affected the level of connection speed for several thousands of people. 

Whether this is what's causing the problems, I don't know, because no-one can tell me (or won't tell me).

I will be contacting Jazztel again tomorrow, but in the meantime, just wondered if anyone else in the region is having similar problems?

Thanks,

Sherrie


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Sherrie

Ggiven that the fire was on 8 May, surely it will have been fixed by now; thousands of businesses depend on it! It sounds like the infrastructure problem, if that is what it is, might be nearer to home. Did the problems start occurring immediately after the fire?

What you can do, legitimately, is refuse to pay Jazztel for the time when you are not getting the connection speed you paid for. You can check your connection speed here: Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

There are various things you can do to check and improve your connection speed; for example if you use a wireless router you might need a signal booster, or a new router. Try connecting with a cable instead, and see if it improves. Or if your computer is getting on it years, that can slow it down too.

There are some other tips here: How to Maximize the Speed of Your Internet Connection - wikiHow


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I was told that as the fire was so extensive it is proving extremely difficult to mend and re-sort all the internet connections and will take months to repair ! My connection is fine--but I always run a bit slower once the weather gets really hot.


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you Alcalaina and Zilly for your replies,

I also heard that the internet problems could take a very long time to sort out, so I'm going to try your suggestions Alcalaina and see if things improve before I get in touch with Jazztel tomorrow.

Thanks again,

Sherrie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live near Fuengirola and work there. We had no internet for about 24 hours after the fire and then it came back on and so far its been the same as usual. We're with telefonica at home, not sure about work

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Whilst you are talking to Jazztel please tell them that if they don't stop calling me several times a day, every day of the week, in an effort to sell their sub-standard service I will find out where their cold callers are located and wrap their telephone lines around their collective necks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Whilst you are talking to Jazztel please tell them that if they don't stop calling me several times a day, every day of the week, in an effort to sell their sub-standard service I will find out where their cold callers are located and wrap their telephone lines around their collective necks!


No need to resort to violence. If they are still calling you after being asked not to they are breaking the EU Privacy and Electronic Communications Directive and you can denounce them.

Or you could maybe add their number to your blocked callers list? We did that with Telefonica on our mobiles.

I must say we've had really good service with Jazztel since switching to them two years ago, 100 times better than Telefonica ... but nuisance calls are a pain and shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi were with Jazztel and were affected by the fire on phone or internet for 3 days however since its been back speed has improved. Our recent bill also showed a reduction of 9 euro for loss of service. we have always found Jazztel very helpful


----------

